# Los Autómatas de Pierre Jacquet Droz (Siglo XVIII)



## Fogonazo (Ene 23, 2016)

*Los Autómatas de Pierre Jacquet Droz (Siglo XVIII)*

El término autómatas de Jaquet-Droz se refiere, de entre los muchos autómatas construidos por la familia Jaquet-Droz, a tres de ellos que están expuestos en el Musée d’Art et d’Histoire de Neuchâtel, Suiza. 
A este trío de muñecos mecánicos, que hasta el día de hoy siguen en funcionamiento, se les conoce individualmente como «la pianista», «el dibujante» y «el escritor», y fueron construidos entre 1768 y 1774 por Pierre Jaquet-Droz, un célebre relojero suizo, su hijo Henri-Louis y Jean-Frédéric Leschot.

Algunos los consideran como parte de los predecesores remotos de los robots modernos.

«La pianista», «el dibujante» y «el escritor» se presentaron al público por primera vez en 1774 en La Chaux-de-Fonds, y en los años posteriores fueron trasladados a exposiciones en varias ciudades europeas, provocando el miedo y la admiración de los espectadores

*La pianista*

«La pianista» es un autómata en forma de mujer que toca un órgano, construido especialmente para adaptarse a él.
El órgano es verdadero, y cuando el autómata oprime las teclas con sus dedos, el órgano produce las melodías que se programaron en el muñeco.
Con sus más de 2000 piezas, «La pianista» puede dirigir la mirada hacia las teclas de su instrumento, mecer el cuerpo mientras toca, mover el pecho como si respirara e inclinar la cabeza a modo de reverencia cuando finaliza una pieza.






*El dibujante*

Tiene la forma de un niño sentado en un pupitre, está construido con unas 2000 piezas y puede realizar cuatro dibujos distintos:
un retrato de Luis XV.
Una pareja real, se cree que se trata de Luis XVI y M. Antonieta
Un perro con la frase Mon toutou (‘mi perro’) escrita a un lado
Cupido subido a una carroza tirada por una mariposa

Pasando por todos los pasos del dibujo académico, esbozo, repaso de las líneas, sombreado y retoques finales.






Al igual que «La pianista», imita el comportamiento de un ser humano mientras realiza la tarea para la que fue programado, pues mueve los ojos e incluso puede soplar sobre el papel para quitarle los restos de grafito del lápiz.

*El escritor*

«El escritor» es el más complejo de los tres autómatas, con más de 6000 piezas ensambladas durante seis años.
Su diseño es la evolución de un autómata anterior construido por los Maillardet, también con forma de niño, y que podía escribir en inglés y francés, así como realizar algunos dibujos.
La versión de Jaquet-Droz puede escribir con una pluma gracias a una rueda integrada en su mecanismo interno donde se seleccionaban los caracteres uno a uno, pudiendo escribir así textos cortos, de unas cuarenta palabras de longitud.
Este autómata moja la pluma en la tinta de vez de cuando, escurre el sobrante para no manchar el papel, levanta la pluma como si estuviera pensando y sigue la pluma con la mirada mientras escribe y mientras recarga la tinta.


----------



## analogico (Ene 23, 2016)

¿con que herramientas habran sido fabricados?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 24, 2016)

analogico dijo:


> ¿con que herramientas habran sido fabricados?



No se ni me imagino, pero hacer estas cosas viene de hace rato 


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f37/antigua-computadora-15678/


----------



## elgriego (Ene 24, 2016)

* En lo personal ,me sorprende que la manufactura es totalmente artesanal,pieza por pieza,solo puedo imaginar ,lima,pequeñas sierras,toscos destornilladores,Vamos estamos viendo algo que se construyo ,cuando nosotros eramos aun, una colonia de españa. Me pregunto como habra sido el proceso de elaboracion previa ,supongo que el creador hizo planos,diagramas y ademas supongo ,la cantidad de fracasos ,ya que no creo que funcionara de una ,si a nosotros a veces se nos complica,el realizar un diseño electronico,contando con piezas pre manufacturadas ,no quiero pensar lo titanico de esta tarea de construir estos automatas.

Saludos.*


----------



## analogico (Ene 24, 2016)

elgriego dijo:


> *:mmm solo puedo imaginar ,lima,pequeñas sierras,toscos destornilladores, *


*

han tratado alguna ves de hacer un engranaje con lima y sierra imposible*


----------

